# Gaming PC ca. 750- Alles in Ordnung?



## Loro Husk (5. Juli 2011)

Also, erstmal guten Morgen

Ich will mir einen Spiele-PC zusammenstellen der aktuellen Spielen gewachsen ist und auch battlefield 3 wiedergeben werden wird.
Habe dazu schon mal etwas zusammengestell und wollte nun eigentlich nur noch von euch überprüfen lassen ob alles kompatibel ist bzw P/L sehr gut aufgesetllt ist!?
Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen
Gehäuse:
 Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition ATX
Festplatte:
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB
RAM:
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
Mainboard:
Asus M4A87TD Evo 870 AM3 ATX
Netzteil:
530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+
Laufwerk:
Samsung DVD-Brenner SH-S223C SATA 
Prozessor:
AMD Phenom II X6 Black Edition 1090T 6x 
Graka:
1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom


Gesamt: 735€


Einzig bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

danke schon mal für alle antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Ich würde als Unterbau ein Sandy Bridge System nehmen. Allerdings andere RAMs, die Corsair brauchst du nicht, erst mal haben die hohe Kühler und zweitens reichen 1333MHz aus.
Dann solltest du ein anderes Netzteil nehmen, das Pure Power ist noch ein altes Design.


----------



## habinho (5. Juli 2011)

In welcher Auflösung spielst du und möchtest du übertakten?

Allgemein würde ich zu einem Intel-System greifen, da diese aktuell weit besser sind als AMD-CPUs.
Beim RAM-Speicher sind diese extra-großen Kühler beinahe so überflüssig wie ein Sandsack in der Wüste. Eher Optik als Funktion.

Mein Vorschlag:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~170
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~185
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~100
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~25 oder Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~45
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~60
Rest s.o bei dir

Damit komm ich etwa auf 670€

Für einen 100er drauf gibt es eine GTX 570 (oder alternativ HD 6970), aber ob sich das wirklich lohnt ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Loro Husk (5. Juli 2011)

Ich zocke in full-hd, und falls die Graka irgendwann nicht mehr reichen sollte würde ich sie auch gerne noch übertakten.

Ein Intel System kostet aber wieder um die 50 Euro mehr, die dann wiederum lieber in die Graka stcken will.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2011)

Hi,

der Vorschlag von habinho ist super 

Hier noch ein paar Alternativen:

Nicht übertaktbar:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65 oder  ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~70  

übertaktbar:  
 CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) ~95 oder  ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~115


 RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~55
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 ~42 oder  FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 ~65  
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55
 (nur für das übertaktbare System)Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215 oder  Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5  ~200 oder  ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200
optional Card Reader: Xigmatek Accessor Pro USB 3.0 3.5” ~11
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15

Ich halte es auch für sinnvoller, jetzt etwas mehr in die CPU zu investieren, eine Grafikkarte ist schnell mal gewechselt. Und wenn der GTX560Ti die Luft ausgeht, reißt die GTX570 (~10-15% Mehrleistung) auch nicht mehr viel. (Rechne die Mehrleistung mal im fps-kritischen Bereich um )


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2011)

Den hier genannten Änderungsvorschlägen schließe ich mich soweit an. Die Vorposter haben gute Arbeit geleistet Hier hast du noch einmal den Test zur SandyBridge:

Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3

Da kannst du gut sehen, wie in den meisten Games die aktuellen Intels mit den AMD-Modellen den Boden wischen... Wenn du in Full-HD zocken willst, reicht meist eine GTX560Ti oder AMD6950 aus. Da würde ich zu einer von den schon empfohlenen Grakas greifen Solltest du deine CPU (wenn es der i5-2500k werden sollte) mal später übertakten wollen (aktuell ist es nicht nötig), empfehle ich dir einen guten CPU-Kühler wie z.B. diese:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a576422.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a570817.html

Gruß


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Sag ich auch. Nimm lieber nen Intel und ne 560er. Der Unterschied zwischen intel und amd ist größer als zwischen 570 und 560.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2011)

Zur Zeit kann man echt nur zu Intel raten in diesen PReisregionen.

Unterhalb von 500-450 Euro Amd. Würde ich sagen.

Edit: Muß mich korrigieren. Man kann wohl schon ab 400 Euro nen Core i3 System zusammenstellen. Eben gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

AMD wird erst mit Bulldozer wieder interessant, vorher muss man praktisch nicht mehr zu AMD schielen.


----------



## Loro Husk (5. Juli 2011)

So bin jetzt bei folgendem System:




Loro Husk schrieb:


> Gehäuse:
> Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition ATX
> Festplatte:
> 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB
> ...



Es bleiben allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:

Zur Graka: Es soll am Besten schon eine leise, aber gleichzeitig starke und übertaktungsfreudige Graka bis 300€ sein.

Hier meine Frage:

Empfehlt ihr mir mehr eine 570 von nvidia oder doch lieber eine 6970 von Radeon?
Wie stark wiegen die indiviuellen UNterschiede zwischen Nvidia und AMD, z.b Superslamping, Downslamping, Physix, welche ja alle Nvidia exklusiv sind.


Zur RAM:
was ist der Unterschied zwischen 1333 dd3 und 1600 bzw. inwiefern sind sie spürbar/lohnenswert.
Die aktuelle Konfiguration unterstützt doch 1600 dd3 oder?


Gruß


----------



## arherko (5. Juli 2011)

Ja der Pc,ist in Ordnung  und auch die Grafikkarte ist gut,die HD 5770 reicht für Spiele wie Crysis 2 oder Cod Black Ops,locker aus und auch 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher reichen,ist eigentlich schon zu viel mann braucht nicht mehr als 2 GB Ram.

Aber sonst ist der Pc sehr gut.


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:
			
		

> So bin jetzt bei folgendem System:
> 
> Es bleiben allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Zur Graka: Eine GTX570 Phantom oder ASUS DC2.(eine GTX560Ti bietet noch besseres P/L)
Ja ich bevorzuge Nvidia derzeit, wegen Physx und besserer Bildqualität.

Zum Ram: Billier 1333er Ram reicht aus. Den Aufpreis und die fast nicht vorhandene Mehrleistung ist 1600er Ram nicht wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Supersampling kann AMD auch, nur Downsampling noch nicht, liegt am Treiber. Physx ist nicht so wichtig, das merkt man nicht wirklich, nur wenige Spiele haben dadurch mehr Details bei Zerstörung oder so.
Die AMD bietet halt etwas mehr Frames als das Nvidia Pedant.
Und wie man die Bildqualität findet, ist sehr subjektiv, einige sehen da was, andere nicht.


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie man die Bildqualität findet, ist sehr subjektiv, einige sehen da was, andere nicht.



Ich hab den Unterschied bei meinem Wechsel von 5830 auf GTX460 den Unterschied schon als relativ deutlich empfunden.(bei gleichen Settings)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe auch, dass es einen Unterschied gibt. 
Mein Kumpel sieht z.B nichts. Er bemerkt auch keine Mikroruckler bei Multi GPU System, das merke ich auch.
Bei mir ist das z.B. so, dass ich keine Unterschiede mehr in der Bildoptimierung sehe. Ob nun 8x AA oder Supersampling AA, sieht für mich alles gleich aus.


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe auch, dass es einen Unterschied gibt.
> Mein Kumpel sieht z.B nichts. Er bemerkt auch keine Mikroruckler bei Multi GPU System, das merke ich auch.
> Bei mir ist das z.B. so, dass ich keine Unterschiede mehr in der Bildoptimierung sehe. Ob nun 8x AA oder Supersampling AA, sieht für mich alles gleich aus.



Dann haben wir was gemeinsam!
Ich empfinde alles exakt so wie du.
Ist es bei dir auch so das du keinen Unterschied zwischen CSAA und MSAA sehen kannst?


----------



## Loro Husk (5. Juli 2011)

Ok danke für die Antworten

Und wie siehts mit 2GB vram bei Grakas aus?
Wozu wird der gebraucht und wann ist er nützlich?


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:
			
		

> Ok danke für die Antworten
> 
> Und wie siehts mit 2GB vram bei Grakas aus?
> Wozu wird der gebraucht und wann ist er nützlich?



Mehr als 2GB sind bei sehr hohen Auflösungen, jenseits von Full-HD nützlich.


----------



## Loro Husk (6. Juli 2011)

Noch was:

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich hier auf PCGH eine Art interaktive Tabelle gefunden in der man Grafikkarten und auch Prozessoren auswählen konnte und diese dann durch Benchmarks verglichen wurden.
War sehr praktisch, finde ich aber nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ist es bei dir auch so das du keinen Unterschied zwischen CSAA und MSAA sehen kannst?


 
Ich sehe noch nicht mal einen Unterschied vom normalen AA zu CSAA oder MSAA oder sonst was für ein AA. Habe ich bei Dirt 3 auch wieder gesehen.
Standard eingestellt, und 130 FPS gehabt, dann 8xQCSAA angemacht oder wie das da heißt, also das maximum, und nur noch 80FPS gehabt, aber kein Unterschied in der Optik, aber 50fps weniger, so ein Schmarrn.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo, @Loro Husk - meinst du evtl. diese da?
CPUs:Prozessor-Vergleich: 34 CPUs von AMD und Intel im Performance-Vergleich - Prozessor-Vergleich (Seite 19)
GPUs:Radeon-HD-6000-Serie komplett: AMD Radeon HD 6570 und 6670 im Test - Direkter Benchmark-Vergleich einzelner Grafikkarten (Seite 31)



http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/performancevergleich_prozessoren_mai_2011/index19.php


----------



## Lynx laser (6. Juli 2011)

mal ne frage . wie gebt ihr bitte die name ein z.b. intel i5 2500 ,dass die dann direkt auf geizhals.de gehen ??


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2011)

Lynx laser schrieb:


> mal ne frage . wie gebt ihr bitte die name ein z.b. intel i5 2500 ,dass die dann direkt auf geizhals.de gehen ??



Du meinst nen Link auf geizhals.at? Einfach die Linkadresse in den Post reinkopieren und das Häkchen in den zusätzlichen Einstellungen unten bei "Links autmatisch umwandeln" setzen (Ist glaube ich standardmäßig schon aktiviert):

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Alles Überflüssige kannst Du dann noch weg editieren:

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed

Und Fertig


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe noch nicht mal einen Unterschied vom normalen AA zu CSAA oder MSAA oder sonst was für ein AA. Habe ich bei Dirt 3 auch wieder gesehen.
> Standard eingestellt, und 130 FPS gehabt, dann 8xQCSAA angemacht oder wie das da heißt, also das maximum, und nur noch 80FPS gehabt, aber kein Unterschied in der Optik, aber 50fps weniger, so ein Schmarrn.



Dann binn ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige dem das so geht


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Dann binn ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige dem das so geht



Da schließe ich mich an  Selbst wenn ich Screenshots mit verschiedenen Einstellungen mache, und die nebeneinander anschaue, muss ich schon lange suchen, um die Unterschiede festzustellen  Das ist wie bei diesen "Finden sie 10 Fehler auf dem rechten Bild"-Rätsel


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

Mir geht es ähnlich. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wer sieht sich in einem Shooter oder Rennspiel dauernd schon so genau um? Gut, es soll Leute geben, die in einem Rollenspiel jeden Stein umdrehen (wenn es denn geht), aber die meisten werden vom Geschehen eh abgelenkt oder haben keine Zeit/Lust, um mit der Lupe auf winzige Details zu achten...

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

Lynx laser schrieb:


> mal ne frage . wie gebt ihr bitte die name ein z.b. intel i5 2500 ,dass die dann direkt auf geizhals.de gehen ??


 


Softy schrieb:


> Du meinst nen Link auf geizhals.at? Einfach die Linkadresse in den Post reinkopieren und das Häkchen in den zusätzlichen Einstellungen unten bei "Links autmatisch umwandeln" setzen (Ist glaube ich standardmäßig schon aktiviert):
> 
> Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, er meint das so, dass das im Text steht, dass man einen i5 2500k haben will und das geht so:
Du schreibst das Wort hin, das den Link beinhalten soll. Dann kopierst du die URL der Webseite, die du verlinken willst und markierst das Wort, das den Link beinhalten soll, dann drückst über dem Textfeld auf das Erde-Symbol und kopierst die URL des Links hinein. Auf OK klicken und fertig.

Das ganze kannst du auch mit anderen Wörtern machen, es ist egal.


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er meint das so, dass das im Text steht, dass man einen i5 2500k haben will und das geht so:
> Du schreibst das Wort hin, das den Link beinhalten soll. Dann kopierst du die URL der Webseite, die du verlinken willst und markierst das Wort, das den Link beinhalten soll, dann drückst über dem Textfeld auf das Erde-Symbol und kopierst die URL des Links hinein. Auf OK klicken und fertig.
> 
> Das ganze kannst du auch mit anderen Wörtern machen, es ist egal.


Sehr schöne und vor allem aufschlussreiche Erklärung Quanti Du hast hier wirklich gefehlt, SCHLEIM

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

Danke dir, dafür gibts auch einen Keks... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Glas Bier... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

Gratz! Hoffentlich kannst du dir diese extra Ausgaben bei deinem ausufernden Lebensstil (eine ganze Armee von willigen und stets zu allem bereiten Thai-Sklavinnen, ausgedehnte/mehrwöchige Fernreisen, mehrere Häuser in verschiedenen Ländern etc...) noch leisten

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

Keine Angst, meine Frau schafft gut was auf der Straße.


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Angst, meine Frau schafft gut was auf der Straße.


Auf welcher Straße

Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (6. Juli 2011)

@ Neversennbytes 


Ja genau die ist es

danke sehr


----------



## Loro Husk (6. Juli 2011)

Ok bin jetzt bei diesem System:

Prozessor:
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x3.30 GHz So 1155 BOX                                          
Mainboard:
ASRock P67 Pro3 SE P67 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3                                          
Grafik:
MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition 1280MB GDDR5                                          
Gehäuse:
Sharkoon T9 Value rot ATX                                          
RAM:
Kingston 8GB Kit PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9 Value                                          
Festplatte:
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ)                                          
Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-S223C schwarz DVD SATA bulk                                          
Netzteil:
Corsair CX 600 V2 600W ATX 2.3 80+ 120mm Lüfter                                          


Bin dabei aber bei schon 781 €8( bei HoH bestellt)


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juli 2011)

Hmm, also mit einem AMD Prozessor (x6 T1090) und gutem msi 870a-g54 würde ich gut 60-70 Euro sparen...
Dennoch leiber ein Intel-System?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Würde ich machen, du hast einfach mehr Leistung damit und ziehst deutlich weniger Strom durch, außerdem läuft auch Ivy Bridge auf 1155.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Beim Board solltest Du beachten, dass es keine PCI-Steckplätze mehr hat. Falls Du einen benötigst, gäbe es das ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) oder ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68.

Grafikkarte reicht auch eine GTX560 Ti gut aus. Die GTX570 ist etwa 10-15% schneller, wenn Du das im fps-kritischen Bereich ausrechnest, wird klar, dass die GTX570 nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn die GTX560Ti schlapp macht.

Das Corsair Netzteil kann man schon nehmen, ich würde allerdings eher zu einem Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 520W 80+ Bronze | hoh.de tendieren.

Laufwerk würde ich eher ein LG oder Asus nehmen. Samsung ist da qualitativ nicht so toll.

Rest:


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Grafikkarte reicht auch eine GTX560 Ti gut aus. Die GTX570 ist etwa 10-15% schneller, wenn Du das im fps-kritischen Bereich ausrechnest, wird klar, dass die GTX570 nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn die GTX560Ti schlapp macht.
> 
> Das Corsair Netzteil kann man schon nehmen, ich würde allerdings eher zu einem Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 520W 80+ Bronze | hoh.de tendieren.


Da schließe ich mich an. Beim NT kannst du alternativ auch dieses nehmen:

Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular | hoh.de

hat KM (Kabelmanagement) und ist bei der Effizienz kaum schlechter. 
Bei der Graka reicht für Full-HD (wie schon erwähnt) eine GTX560Ti:

ASUS ENGTX560 DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 1024MB GDDR5 | hoh.de

oder eine AMD6950:

Asus EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de

aus. Alternativ kannst du dir noch jene anschauen:

Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-40102-10P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

diese Version der GTX480 bleibt durch den guten Custom-Kühler auch unter Last sehr leise und relativ kühl. Schneller als die vorher genannten Grakas ist sie auch. Gut ein bisschen mehr Strom schluckt sie schon...

Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juli 2011)

Beim Laufwerk stütze ich mich auf folgende Bestenliste:


Samsung SH-S223C


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Die Bestenliste von Chip kannst du eigentlich vergessen, weil niemand weiß, wie das ermittelt wird.
Aber ich habe mit Samsung Laufwerken noch nie Probleme gehabt, daher kannst du zugreifen.
Ein Laufwerk ist eh immer laut, wenn auf den Datenträger zugegriffen wird und superleise, wenn kein Datenträger drin ist, was ja zu 99% der Zeit zutreffen sollte.


----------



## Hydroxid (7. Juli 2011)

Alternativ kannst du auch diese hier nehmen: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juli 2011)

Also, Board und Netzteil lasse ich jetzt so, andere Lösungen würden wieder etwas mehr kosten, und da wir schon über dem eigentlichen Budget liegen will ich dies vermeiden^^

Zur Graka:

Lohnt sich jetzt noch in eine 480 AMP zu investieren, oder sollte man lieber 50€ aufpreis zahlen und ne gute 570 nehmen wie die MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition 1280MB oder die                                     1280MB Asus ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5?
Auch mit Blick auf die Zukunft und vor allem OC Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du günstig eine GTX480 AMP! bekommst, kann man die schon nehmen. Ansonsten mit Blick in die Zukunft, lieber eine GTX560Ti und das gesparte Geld für ein späteres Upgrade zurücklegen. 

Falls doch eine GTX570, würde ich die Asus nehmen. Im Idle gibt es zwar leisere, aber unter Last ist die mit die leiseste


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts den mit der PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 PCS++ aus?

Kann man ja anscheinend auf eine 6970 freischalten ohne Garantieverlust.
Wie siehts mit der Leistung im Vergleich zu ner 570 aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn die als 6970 läuft, ist sie schneller als die GTX 570.
Aber darauf wetten, dass das klappt, würde ich nicht.


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juli 2011)

Funktioniert garantiert:

Kurztest: PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 PCS++ (Seite 5) - 19.02.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Gibts die überhaupt noch?


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juli 2011)

Ja

Kurztest: PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 PCS++ (Seite 5) - 19.02.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Hydroxid (7. Juli 2011)

Musst Bedenken dass du dann halt jegliche Garantieansprüche verlierst und so stark lohnen tuts des auch nicht im Moment. Lieber wenn die GPU mal ein, zwei Jahre alt ist


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juli 2011)

Nein, das stimmt nicht, das ist ja das besondere:

*PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 PCS++* *Positive Eigenschaften* 

Schnell genug für 1920x1200 und teilweise mehr
Durchgängig AA/AF möglich
Eyefinity
Mit 2.048 MB großer Speicher
Recht leise unter Last
*Auf HD 6970 freischaltbar, ohne Garantieverlust*
 
*Negative Eigenschaften* 

Sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme unter Last
Nicht leise unter Windows
 


PowerColor garantiert, dass das Freischalten bei jeder Karte funktioniert und zugleich die Gewährleistung bestehen bleibt.


Die Karte kannst du ganz easy per Schalter auf eine 6970 bringen, bis auf den Speichertakt hat die 6950 die (annähernd) selbe Leistung wie die 70er.
So hab ich das zumindest verstanden.


----------



## Loro Husk (11. Juli 2011)

Naja, also bei der Graka hab ich mich jetzt für die 480 amp von Zotac entschieden.

Da ich mal schauen wollte ob sich noch ein bisschen sparen lässt hab ich mir mal einen alten PC aus dem Keller geholt und ihn demontiert mit dem Hintergedanken das sich vllt einige Kompnenten noch benutzen ließen.

Also, folgendes hab ich schon mal raus:

toshiba sd-m1612:
Toshiba SD-M1612 - Komponenten - PC-WELT

Asus CRW-4816A:
Asus demnächst mit 48x Recorder - 17.03.2002 - ComputerBase


Sind beide Komponenten noch aktuell gut nutzbar, lohnt sich dessen Einbau in dieses Gehäuse ( Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Österreich ) bzw passt es überhaupt?

Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (11. Juli 2011)

und danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

Welches Board nimmst Du denn? Denn das sind beides Brenner mit IDE-Anschluss, oder? Viele aktuelle Boards haben nur noch SATA-Ports.


----------



## Loro Husk (11. Juli 2011)

ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)

Das wäre das Board.


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

Das hat nur SATA-Anschlüsse. Es gibt zwar Adapter, aber ich würde einen günstigen Brenner unter 20€ kaufen.


----------



## Loro Husk (11. Juli 2011)

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe spielt der Asus auch nur CDs ab oder?
Der Toshiba dann DVD, ich müsste also zwei Laufwerke installieren.


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

Jup, da würde ich eher einen LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Loro Husk (11. Juli 2011)

Hat aber ziemlich durchwachsene Bewertungen bei geizhals


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

Die Bewertungen sind imo für die Tonne. LG baut qualitativ hochwertige Laufwerke. Alternativ ist Asus noch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (11. Juli 2011)

bleib schön bei AMD,da kannste nichts falsch machen.und graka glei ne 580


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Hat aber ziemlich durchwachsene Bewertungen bei geizhals


Dann nimm halt dieses:

Sony Optiarc AD-7260S schwarz, SATA, bulk (30663230) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

auf die Bewertungen würde ich eh nicht allzuviel geben. Da die meisten nur ihre negativen Erfahrungen posten. Wenn man zufrieden ist, macht man sich zumeist nicht diese "Mühe"... *@Nummer 5 lebt: *klasse Beitrag von dir und ungemein hilfreich

Gruß


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

Nummer 5 Lebt schrieb:


> bleib schön bei AMD,da kannste nichts falsch machen.und graka glei ne 580



Warum?  Da hätte ich gern eine Begründung


----------



## Loro Husk (11. Juli 2011)

Ja ok, Laufwerk ist eh nicht so wichtig.
Dafür würde mich interessieren ob das ausgewählte Gehäuse ( Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ) reicht um das System inkl. einer heißen Zotac 480 AMP zu kühlen.
Zumal die 3 bereits eingebauten Kühler das Maximum an verbaubaren Lüftern darstellen.


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

Das reicht schon aus, da hätte ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

Mehr als 3 Lüfter braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## Loro Husk (12. Juli 2011)

Ok, mein finales System, das sich nach langer Suche und unzähligen Tests/Empfehlungen zusammengesetzt hat.
Denke P/L ist sehr gut.

Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at EU

Sieht gut aus oder?

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Ok, mein finales System, das sich nach langer Suche und unzähligen Tests/Empfehlungen zusammengesetzt hat.
> Denke P/L ist sehr gut.
> 
> Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at EU
> ...


Deine Wunschliste ist leer... Und noch einmal: die Zotac GTX480 AMP! wird unter Spielelast nicht heiß Zumindest nicht für den Fermi...Schau hier:

Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! (Seite 4) - 12.08.2010 - ComputerBase

Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Limited Edition - Das Monster im Griff? - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 8)

für eine gute Gehäusebelüftung sollte dennoch gesorgt werden, da der Custom-Kühler die meiste warme Luft im Case verteilt. Das Sharkoon T9 bringt 3 Lüfter mit, das sollte reichen.

Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (12. Juli 2011)

Jetzt müsste es klappen:

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 12.07.2011, 19:03 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste es klappen:
> 
> Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 12.07.2011, 19:03 | Geizhals.at EU


Sieht sehr gut aus Bis auf das NT... Nimm lieber eines der folgenden:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a584944.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a624026.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a602347.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a590443.html

Kleiner "Anreiz" noch von mir. Wenn du das Mobo nimmst:

ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

kannst du übertakten *und* die verbaute Grafikeinheit (IGP) nutzen. Finde ich persönlich klasse. Denn sollte einmal die eigentliche Graka ausfallen, kannst du trotzdem weiter surfen, Office machen oder recht anspruchlose Games zocken...

Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (12. Juli 2011)

Also das hier:

Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist schlechter als das von mir ausgesuchte laut folgendem Testbericht:

Thermaltake Hamburg 530W - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Rasurbo Real & Power RAP550 550W - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Also das hier:
> 
> Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


Die werden sich beide nicht viel nehmen... Im Zweifel würde ich eher ein NT nehmen, das 80+Bronze zertifiziert ist.

Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (13. Juli 2011)

Mhh hab grad gesehen beim Asrock steht:

Anschlüsse extern: 2x USB 3.0

Was bedeutet das?
Das sie an der Rückseite des Gehäuses positioniert sind?
Das wäre bei meinem Gehäuse, dem CM Enforcer, der interne 3.0 UsB-Schnittstellen hat, doch nicht kompatibel oder?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Um die Front-USB3 Anschlüsse des CM Storm Enforcer anschließen zu können, brauchst Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Port, z.B. ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Loro Husk (13. Juli 2011)

Argh, sind glatt 20 € mehr

Gehts auch billiger?


----------



## Loro Husk (13. Juli 2011)

Das hier z.B:

ASUS P8H67-I Deluxe, H67 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667S DDR3) (90-MIBE7A-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at EU

Zwei interne USB 3.0 und sogar Wlan und Bluetooth an Board!(Laut PCGH Magazin)
Heißt das ich kann über dieses Mainboard ins I-NET?

Gruß


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Das hier z.B:
> 
> ASUS P8H67-I Deluxe, H67 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667S DDR3) (90-MIBE7A-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at EU
> 
> ...



Das geht nicht, das ist im falschen Format (Mini-ITX), falscher Chipsatz (H67 --> kein Übertakten möglich), und normaler DDR3-RAM passt da auch nicht (nur SO-DIMM).

Du könntest z.B. ein MSI P67A-G45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-001R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Loro Husk (13. Juli 2011)

Zitat aus Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer im Gehuse-Test - Montage, Kompatibilität und Praxiseinsatz (Seite 6) :

Der zweite Unterschied ist der native Pfostenstecker für die Anbindung  von USB 3.0. Das Storm Enforcer ist das erste Gehäuse in unserem Labor,  welches mit diesem Kabel ausgestattet ist. Da sich die Schnittstelle am  Markt aber gerade erst etabliert, werden viele Benutzer mit älteren  Mainboards damit noch nicht viel anfangen können und mangels eines  Adapters auf USB 2.0 zwei tote Schnittstellen in der Front haben. Hier  sollte Cooler Master noch einmal nachbessern.

Was genau bedeutet das?
Kann ich die USB 3.0 Buchsen mit diesem Mainboard nutzen?
MSI P67A-G45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-001R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Jup, mit diesem Board können die USB3-Anschlüsse des Gehäuses am Board angeschlossen werden.

Das hier ist der Stecker des Gehäuses: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der wird da angeschlossen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loro Husk (13. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Loro Husk (13. Juli 2011)

OK, bis auf das betriebssystem hab ich alles zusammen.
Was muss ich beim Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64 Bit) beachten bzw gibt es Tipps wie ich günstig an eins ran komme?


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Was muss ich beim Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64 Bit) beachten bzw gibt es Tipps wie ich günstig an eins ran komme?


Beachten musst du nichts weiter. Hier der günstigste Preis:

Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Loro Husk (14. Juli 2011)

Hier ein angebot aus ebay:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit deutsche OEM Vollversion | eBay

Kann ich das so kaufen?


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Hier ein angebot aus ebay:
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit deutsche OEM Vollversion | eBay
> 
> Kann ich das so kaufen?



Ja, das ist die richtige Version.


----------



## Loro Husk (16. Juli 2011)

Hab folgendes Mainboard gefunden mit 2 internen USB 3.0 Schnittstellen:

ASRock H67M-GE/HT

Was sind wichtige Unterschide im Verleich zum deutlich teureuren MSI-Board?

MSI P67A-G45, P67 

Gruß


----------



## Mr.M. (16. Juli 2011)

- Das Asrock ist ein µATX (kleiner) 
- und hat den älteren/ungünstigeren Chip (H --> P --> Z). Wenn du nicht übertaktest ist es aber fast egal. 
- Weiterhin hat es wohl die Anpassung an das B3-Stepping noch nicht, da kann es mit dem Sandy Bridge zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Wie Mr.M schon sagte, solltest Du unbedingt darauf achten dass in der Produktbezeichnung des Boards "B3" oder "Rev. 3" steht, denn die älteren Boards haben noch den SATA2-Fehler.

Wenn Du übertakten möchtest --> P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz notwendig, z.B. ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)
Wenn Du nicht übertakten möchtest --> H61 oder H67 Chipsatz, z.B. ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3)


----------



## Loro Husk (16. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke für die Info.
Inwiefern verbessert sich denn die Leistung eines Mainboard nach dem übertakten?

Gruß


----------



## Mr.M. (16. Juli 2011)

Mainboards werden eigentlich nicht übertaktet, sondern die Komponenten auf dem Board, wie RAM, CPU, Grafikkarte... das Board muss aber die dafür benötigte höhere Spannung oder den mehr benötigten Strom liefern können ohne abzufackeln... und manche Chips auf dem Board lassen sich dahingehend nicht einstellen.


----------



## Loro Husk (16. Juli 2011)

Ach so.
Also wenn ich mir einen i5 2500k kaufe und eine Graka die ich auch noch übertakten will, muss das Mainboard dann auch übertaktbar sein bzw dafür ausgelegt sein?
Kann ich mit ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGA0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at EU nicht Prozessor und Graka übertakten?

Gruß


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Also wenn ich mir einen i5 2500k kaufe und eine Graka die ich auch noch übertakten will, muss das Mainboard dann auch übertaktbar sein bzw dafür ausgelegt sein?
> Kann ich mit ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGA0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at EU nicht Prozessor und Graka übertakten?
> 
> Gruß


 
Können schon, allerdings sind die H-Mainborads echt OC-Krüppel (sind dafür eben nicht ausgelegt, sondern eher für günstige Media PCs), die P- und vor allem die Z-Boards bieten bessere Voraussetzungen zum Übertakten!


----------



## Mr.M. (16. Juli 2011)

Würde zumindest Sinn machen, einen P oder Z Chip zu nehmen, da die CPU mit dem H Chip nicht zu übertakten geht.
Aber wozu überhaupt übertakten? Die CPU wird lange noch nicht am Ende sein und wenn es die GPU ist, sind wesentlich schnellere auf dem Markt und ein Wechsel sinnvoller.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Also wenn ich mir einen i5 2500k kaufe und eine Graka die ich auch noch übertakten will, muss das Mainboard dann auch übertaktbar sein bzw dafür ausgelegt sein?
> Kann ich mit ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGA0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at EU nicht Prozessor und Graka übertakten?



Die Grafikkarte wird nicht über das Board, oder das BIOS übertaktet, sondern über ein Software wie z.B. den MSI-Afterburner oder EVGA Precision. Das Übertakten der Grafikkkarte hat also nichts mit dem Board oder dem Chipsatz zu tun.


----------



## Loro Husk (16. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte wird nicht über das Board, oder das BIOS übertaktet, sondern über ein Software wie z.B. den MSI-Afterburner oder EVGA Precision. Das Übertakten der Grafikkkarte hat also nichts mit dem Board oder dem Chipsatz zu tun.


 
Das höre ich gerne

Also zusammenfassend:

Kaufe ich mir ein Mainboard mit H-Chipsatz kaufe kann ich Prozessor und Ram nicht bzw. schlecht übertakten?
Also würd in diesem Falle auch ein i5 2500 reichen!?
Graka lässt sich unabhängig vom Mainboard overclocken.

Mit dem P-chipsatz kann ich den auch den Prozessor übertakten (--> welche Leistungssteigerung ist möglich?)

Ansonsten gibt es keine nennenswerte Unterschiede?

Gruß


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

In diesem Fall würde auch ein i5-2400 ausreichen, den Unterschied zum i5-2500 merkt man nicht, der ist nur messbar.

Mit dem P67 oder Z68-Chipsatz kannst Du, in Verbindung mit einem anderen CPU-Kühler, im Regelfall auf ~4,5GHz übertakten, also ~30% mehr Leistung rausholen (bin grad zu faul zum Rechnen )

Allerdings kostet die Option Übertakten etwa 70-80€ mehr (~30€ für einen Kühler, ~30€ ist das Board teurer und der i5-2500K ist auch 10-15€ teurer)


----------



## Loro Husk (16. Juli 2011)

Und die 70-80 € kann man besser in eine stärkere Graka investieren?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Oder zurücklegen für ein späteres Grafikkarten-Upgrade. Denn die GTX570 ist etwa 15% schneller als eine GTX560Ti. Wenn Du das im fps-kritischen Bereich umrechnest, macht die GTX570 nur ein paar fps mehr, die reißt also nicht mehr viel, wenn der GTX560Ti die Luft ausgeht.

Lieber in 2 Jahren oder so eine neue, dann wiederum viel schnellere Graka nachrüsten, der i5 hält da dann schon noch gut mit (sagt meine Kristallkugel )


----------



## Loro Husk (16. Juli 2011)

Wird ja immer billiger mein Rechner 

Wenn aber die paar mehr frames entscheidend sind um ein Spiel flüssig zu spielen, dann macht das schon wohl was aus
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti im Test Benchmarks in Crysis Warhead (DX10) mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF - TweakPC


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Der Aufpreis für 15% mehr ist halt recht hoch (~100 €), wenn es Dir das wert ist ---> Zuschlagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Wird ja immer billiger mein Rechner
> 
> Wenn aber die paar mehr frames entscheidend sind um ein Spiel flüssig zu spielen, dann macht das schon wohl was aus
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti im Test Benchmarks in Crysis Warhead (DX10) mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF - TweakPC


 
Du musst selbst wissen, was für eine Grafikkarte du kaufen willst, wir geben nur Tipps ab, die Entscheidung bleibt aber immer bei dir.


----------



## Loro Husk (13. September 2011)

So, es ist jetzt schon einige Zeit verstrichen ohne das ich mir einen neuen PC angeschaffen habe.
Da mein Wunsch nach einer neuen Rechenmaschine aber immer noch nicht verloschen ist, möchte ich nun so langsam zur Tat schreiten.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob sich was in den letzten Wochen am Markt getan?
Ich hab bereits gesehen das die RAM Preise ziemlich tief gefallen sind.

Wie siehts mit AMDs Bulldozern aus?Kommen die jetzt mal endlich?
Und was hat es mit den Xeon Modellen von Intel zu tun?Die sind auch neu oder nicht?
Auch überlege ich ob nicht doch zu ner GTX 560 Ti  statt 570 greifen soll, da die Battlefield-Anforderungen die bis jetzt im Netz kursieren doch bescheiden sind.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Loro Husk (13. September 2011)

ISt das System in Ordnung?


| Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Du musst die Liste freigeben, ich kann leider nichts sehen.


----------



## Loro Husk (13. September 2011)

Jetzt müsste es stimmen:


Gamer PC 750€ übertaktbar | Geizhals.at EU

Ist diese Variante ( heiß mit dem Xeon) schneller als ein 1.) i5 2500k @ stock bzw 2.) i5 2500@ 4,2 Ghz?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Unterstützt das Mainboard den Xeon überhaupt?
Du solltest aber ein anderes Netzteil nehmen.
XFX Core z.B.


----------



## Loro Husk (14. September 2011)

Ich bin leider völliger Laie dementsprechend kann ich nicht sagen ob das Mainboard den Xeon unterstützt.
Woran seh ich den ob der Prozessor unterstützt wird?

Zum Netzteil:
Solange da alle Anschlüsse dran sind die ich brauche reicht mir das, da es auch sehr gut in Tests abgeschnitten hat.

Gruß


----------



## Seeefe (14. September 2011)

Loro Husk schrieb:


> Ich bin leider völliger Laie dementsprechend kann ich nicht sagen ob das Mainboard den Xeon unterstützt.
> Woran seh ich den ob der Prozessor unterstützt wird?
> 
> Zum Netzteil:
> ...


 
In der CPU-Support-Liste des Boards auf der Hersteller Seite.

Beim NT gehts ja nicht so she rum die Ansschlüsse, sondern eher um die Qualität und da gibts mMn bessere. Das vorgeschlagene von quanti ist super^^


----------



## Loro Husk (14. September 2011)

Hier schneidet das doch sehr gut ab.

Thermaltake Hamburg 530W - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## Softy (14. September 2011)

Auf der CPU-Support List der  Asus Homepage ist der Xeon nicht gelistet. Laut TrueMonkey hier im Forum lief der Xeon auf allen von ihm gestesteten Boards, egal welcher Chipsatz. Aber eine Garantie, dass der Xeon auf dem Board läuft, gibt es natürlich nicht


----------



## Loro Husk (14. September 2011)

OK, danke für die INfo.

Sonst passt aber alles oder?
Heißt es ist alles kompatibel?


----------



## Softy (14. September 2011)

Jupp, sonst passt alles 

Im schlimmsten Fall kannst Du die CPU (oder das Board) 14 Tage lang zurückschicken (Fernabsatzgesetz FTW )


----------



## Loro Husk (14. September 2011)

Alles klar, dann werde ich das so bestellen

Edit: Habe gerade dieses Mainboard von Zotac gefunden.
Preislich sehr attraktiv, mit internen USB 3.0 und externem eSata.

Inwiefern ist dieses Mainboard empfehlenswert bzw was fehlt wichtiges?


----------

